# Wheeler Wasp 02 DS Unlimited mit Gabel und...



## hachiroku (4. Januar 2010)

hi verkaufe bei ebay nen wasp 02 mit dirt jumper 1 qr20, holzfeller kurbeln, DMR V8 Pedale, innenlager, humpert lenker und point vorbau...


alles zu finden hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/Wheeler-Wasp-02-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item1c0f27234b

hoffentlich viel spass beim bieten : )

gruß


----------

